Ask HN: Is there a community that stays focused only on technology and startups? - cvaidya1986
======
startupflix
Facebook Groups there are few telegram groups as well.

------
cylinder714
I'd be happy if the moderators simply clamped down on submissions that had
nothing to do with either, like posts about Trump's daily gaffes.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Maybe I’ll start a drama free one.

